# All natural fragrance oils



## jofa (Nov 23, 2017)

Hey guys, 

I've just discovered the existence of natural fragrance oils. Since I have zero experience with US suppliers, could you point me to the reliable ones, or to sites you know sell good all natural fragrance oils?

I've seen some in BathBody supply.com; from nature with love and Sweet cakes.

I've bought some in Bulk Apothecary (already here and lovely) and Wholesale (not here yet), but that's as far as I go. 

Help?
Thank you so much! <3


----------



## Primrose (Nov 23, 2017)

Not sure where to start here. It is my understanding that FOs are not considered "natural" but then again the definition of natural when it comes to soap making is quite loose


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 23, 2017)

Are you able to provide a link to the product you are referring to? It may help people to offer you their advice and experiences and clarify whether it is natural or synthesized.

As a general rule, fragrance oils are synthetic.

It is essential oils that are considered natural, as they are extracted directly from the plant material (often by steam distillation).



jofa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've just discovered the existence of natural fragrance oils. Since I have zero experience with US suppliers, could you point me to the reliable ones, or to sites you know sell good all natural fragrance oils?



Primrose,

Soap is manufactured, involves a chemical reaction and is not directly extracted. So, even though soap compounds do exist in nature, the soap we make is not.

The INGREDIENTS used to make that soap can be natural or synthetic or a mixture of both.

Here in Australia the word natural is defined (in the organic certification standard), so it's a little easier for us (in that the definition is very clear).



Primrose said:


> Not sure  where to start here. It is my understanding that FOs are not considered  "natural" but then again the definition of natural when it comes to soap  making is quite loose


----------



## jofa (Nov 23, 2017)

Hey Primrose and Saltedfig!
Sure. I used to think the same way till i found this:
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/fragrance-oils/natural-fragrance-oils.aspx

And now I'm confused and super interested since my products are all natural!


----------



## toxikon (Nov 23, 2017)

jofa said:


> Hey Primrose and Saltedfig!
> Sure. I used to think the same way till i found this:
> http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/fragrance-oils/natural-fragrance-oils.aspx
> 
> And now I'm confused and super interested since my products are all natural!


Judging by the wording, they sound like EO blends with some added "botanical" elements. I'd be interested to see ingredient lists!


----------



## Cellador (Nov 23, 2017)

I received and tested several of the plant-based FOs in cp soap from From Nature With Love. https://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/soap/plant-based-fragrance-oils.asp
While they smell great out of the bottle, my experience of them so far is that they either fade to almost nothing after cure or they morph and do not maintain their original scent. For instance, the cherry ends up smelling floral and clean & not much like cherry at all.
If you are interested in ones on that site, let me know and I'd be happy to provide my opinion if I've tried it. My reviews are also on the FO review spreadsheet.
I have tested a few in lotions also & while they still morph a little bit, they stay strong & mostly retain their original scent.


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 23, 2017)

The fact that they've referred to these as fragrance oils, and in another part of their website refer to blends of essential oils and fragrance oils, suggests to me that they have been synthesized.

They may be using the loose definition of natural that Primrose was referring to (in that the Fragrance Oil may have originated from botanical origins, but has been chemically manufactured to generate the fragrance oil). This would explain their very specific, yet vague, information. For example, as far as I know, there is no essential, or other natural, oil that smells of pineapple/coconut when it's used in soap making. That, and they've specifically said their fragrances are Phthalate free, which also suggests that they are manufactured (this claim isn't necessary for distilled oils).

They list a link to an MSDS, but this just leads back to another page, not any MSDS. Perhaps contact them (they do say that you can ask for the up to date version of the MSDS).


----------



## jofa (Nov 23, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Judging by the wording, they sound like EO blends with some added "botanical" elements. I'd be interested to see ingredient lists!



Same here toxicon!


----------



## Primrose (Nov 23, 2017)

Salted Fig, can you link me to the definition of natural as it pertains to soap in Australia?


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 23, 2017)

Sure!


Primrose said:


> Salted Fig, can you link me to the definition of natural as it pertains to soap in Australia?



ACOS 2017 V1, page 4 (of 100)
http://austorganic.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/ACOS_2017_V1.pdf



> Natural:
> Any material, not otherwise expressly prohibited in this Standard, which has been harvested, mined, or collected, which may be processed without chemical reaction (allowing washing, distilling, grinding/milling, separation and/or concentration of the material by physical (including steam) or biological means, to yield a material that is identifiable in the original source material.


----------



## jofa (Nov 24, 2017)

Cellador said:


> I received and tested several of the plant-based FOs in cp soap from From Nature With Love. https://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/soap/plant-based-fragrance-oils.asp
> While they smell great out of the bottle, my experience of them so far is that they either fade to almost nothing after cure or they morph and do not maintain their original scent. For instance, the cherry ends up smelling floral and clean & not much like cherry at all.
> If you are interested in ones on that site, let me know and I'd be happy to provide my opinion if I've tried it. My reviews are also on the FO review spreadsheet.
> I have tested a few in lotions also & while they still morph a little bit, they stay strong & mostly retain their original scent.



Cellador that would be great! Thank you so much!



SaltedFig said:


> The fact that they've referred to these as fragrance oils, and in another part of their website refer to blends of essential oils and fragrance oils, suggests to me that they have been synthesized.
> 
> They may be using the loose definition of natural that Primrose was referring to (in that the Fragrance Oil may have originated from botanical origins, but has been chemically manufactured to generate the fragrance oil). This would explain their very specific, yet vague, information. For example, as far as I know, there is no essential, or other natural, oil that smells of pineapple/coconut when it's used in soap making. That, and they've specifically said their fragrances are Phthalate free, which also suggests that they are manufactured (this claim isn't necessary for distilled oils).
> 
> They list a link to an MSDS, but this just leads back to another page, not any MSDS. Perhaps contact them (they do say that you can ask for the up to date version of the MSDS).



Saltedfig I really hope you're wrong haha! But I'm gonna dig deeper. Thank you!


----------



## Rune (Nov 27, 2017)

All natural fragrance oils is possible, and it is not the same as pure essential oils. But, the definition of natural varies a lot from person to person, so those fragrance oils are maybe okey for some but not okey for others.

I don't know what they are made of, but it is most likely a mixture of essential oils and natural isolates, or maybe only natural isolates.

Natural isolates is made from an all natural source, but made in a synthesized process. Some will say that they are synthetic, but others will say that they are natural, since the source is natural. 

I don't know what to think about those fragrance oils, if they are natural or not. But I think all natural fragrance oils are a good idea, and a good option for many.

Personally, I think I will use both natural and unnatural fragrance oils. I have not been soaping at all for ages, except from failures. But I will start tomorrow, countertop stick blender hot process oatmeal and honey, or maybe only honey, without fragrance oils, since I don't own one yet. I just hope the honey can give a faint scent to the soap. I might use cypress essential oil, I have not decided yet.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 27, 2017)

Rune said:


> I just hope the honey can give a faint scent to the soap. I might use cypress essential oil, I have not decided yet.



Honey won't scent your soap, sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## Rune (Nov 27, 2017)

Yes, I sort of suspected that anyway. Then it will be an unscented soap. Because I'm making soap tomorrow anyway. That is the plan. I have to make some christmas presents. I would have had scents, if it wasn't for me being so unsecure and gets stuck in research all the time. But I hope I come up with an idea until tomorrow. I might use just a little bit cypress. I don't really think it fits an oatmeal, cream and honey soap. Amber would have been ten times better. Or a honey fragrance with nothing but the honey scent in it. Maybe caramel. But cypress, well, maybe a touch can't harm too much.


----------



## surf girl (Nov 27, 2017)

penelopejane said:


> Honey won't scent your soap, sorry to be the bearer of bad news.



Oh, but it will, at least for a few weeks. It gives soap a sort of Graham whafer-y scent. 

Case in point: I made an unscented soap for someone who wanted a baby soap a while back, and, when I gave it to her a few weeks later, she said how much she liked the fragrance. The only thing in there that contributed scent was the honey.

It's a strong enough scent that I was kicking myself for using honey, since I did a couple of test batches for some EO blends using the same batter. The Graham whafer smell contaminates the EO fragrance, making it hard to judge.


----------



## Agilex Fragrances (May 16, 2018)

jofa said:


> Hey Primrose and Saltedfig!
> Sure. I used to think the same way till i found this:
> http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/fragrance-oils/natural-fragrance-oils.aspx
> 
> And now I'm confused and super interested since my products are all natural!



Great to see the lists of FO. Thank you for sharing. Just viewing those list.


----------

